

How-To: Be an Über Coder - ZenDan
http://www.techhui.com/profiles/blogs/howto-be-an-ueber-coder

======
SamReidHughes
This is missing some natural categories of things.

\- Create a pet project. A subset of which is to create an open source pet
project. As opposed to contributing to an existing one.

\- Get a job. It does so much to improve programming ability.

\- Also do exercises in books. It's one thing to do Project Euler problems,
and it's a different kind of thing to do TaPL exercises or presumably CTM
exercises, or problems in some signal processing book.

\- Get a real ergonomic keyboard, now! And use it. Unless you get sufficient
wrist exercise from some other activity, you should do this.

~~~
ZenDan
I agree... especially about the keyboard!

